# Powder Room requests



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Having just gone through the Powder Room requests, most of the applicants were from men. When reading the reasons for the request they were regarding using 'powders' and getting advice and discussing them.

Just to clarify, the Powder Room is not for the discussion of powder :laugh: it is for women only  as in a powder room that women use!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

worth a shot...

:innocent:


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

might rejoin as 'Tracy' later and re-request


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> might rejoin as 'Tracy' later and re-request


And you'd be banned for a mulitple accounts! It wouldn't be worth it anyway...unless you enjoy listening to what women like to talk about? e.g. make-up, what to wear etc!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I wander if people thought it was where you could discuss getting raw aas powders lmao.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

^^He's on the ball!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I wander if people thought it was where you could discuss getting raw aas powders lmao.


It was really odd. I went to process requests and saw about 40 of them. Which I thought was odd given that we don't have that many Silver to Gold female members who would want access. Turns out it was all men thinking it was for discussing 'powders'. Not sure what powders.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> It was really odd. I went to process requests and saw about 40 of them. Which I thought was odd given that we don't have that many Silver to Gold female members who would want access. Turns out it was all men thinking it was for discussing 'powders'. Not sure what powders.


LOL. Its the only powders i can think of relating to bodybuilding apart from the obvious protein powders. Crazy.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> might rejoin as 'Tracy' later and re-request


Judging by you're gyno you would get accepted :lol:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I sell all sorts of powders can I join?


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

ewen said:


> Judging by you're gyno you would get accepted :lol:


no issues here my man.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Haha they probably don't realise our powder room is filthier than the male animal mwah hahahah

If every man like to see pics of other men's private areas then send em in


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

Katy said:


> And you'd be banned for a mulitple accounts! It wouldn't be worth it anyway...unless you enjoy listening to what women like to talk about? e.g. make-up, what to wear etc!


we all know that's not what groups of women talk about


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

man_dem03 said:


> we all know that's not what groups of women talk about


Ok, yeah. We're not all that shallow. But I really don't think the lads would find it interesting.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

Katy said:


> Ok, yeah. We're not all that shallow.


wouldnt really call it shallow, just talk isnt it



Katy said:


> But I really don't think the lads would find it interesting.


we'll never know :crying:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Katy said:


> Having just gone through the Powder Room requests, most of the applicants were from men. When reading the reasons for the request they were regarding using 'powders' and getting advice and discussing them.
> 
> Just to clarify, the Powder Room is not for the discussion of powder :laugh: it is for women only  as in a powder room that women use!


Lol, that's funny... can only assume some people are thinking it's a subforum for discussion homebrewing of AAS... maybe an idea to add a tag line explaining what each permission group/sub forum is about on the page where people make the requests to join?


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Katy said:


> Ok, yeah. We're not all that shallow. But I really don't think the lads would find it interesting.


Some men like to powder there nose too....

by the way!

Your bum is absolutely sensational!

WOO!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

SCOOT123 said:


> Some men like to powder there nose too....
> 
> by the way!
> 
> ...


Ha ha...thanks. Not at the moment it's not though.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> Ha ha...thanks. Not at the moment it's not though.


WHY!!!!!!!! You better not be fcuking up again. Best get myself in your journal hadnt i woman! lol!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> WHY!!!!!!!! You better not be fcuking up again. Best get myself in your journal hadnt i woman! lol!!


I closed it 

I haven't fcvked up again but recovery is slow  Diet is back on track but I'm not well enough to train yet. I should be next week...at which point I'll aggressively attack it!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> I closed it
> 
> I haven't fcvked up again but recovery is slow  Diet is back on track but I'm not well enough to train yet. I should be next week...at which point I'll aggressively attack it!!!


Ah ok remember last time you had a relapse of some sort.

Onwards and upwards again. Hope you near your demons. Lost the battle with the relapse but win the war


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah ok remember last time you had a relapse of some sort.
> 
> Onwards and upwards again. Hope you near your demons. Lost the battle with the relapse but win the war


My aim is to start training on Monday. My health is improving each day and I'll be starting a new journal soon


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> My aim is to start training on Monday. My health is improving each day and I'll be starting a new journal soon


Good to hear Katy.


----------

